# I need a villa/finca to rent in the estepona area



## ailsacott (Jan 7, 2012)

Looking for a long term rental in the estepona area, flexible to marbella also. Does anyone have a house that they need looking after? family of 4 with two young children, want to move to this part of spain, been in murcia for 7 years, will eventually want to buy here, but need a rental for 2-3 years. Can anyone help? Private rental prefered x


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

ailsacott said:


> Looking for a long term rental in the estepona area, flexible to marbella also. Does anyone have a house that they need looking after? family of 4 with two young children, want to move to this part of spain, been in murcia for 7 years, will eventually want to buy here, but need a rental for 2-3 years. Can anyone help? Private rental prefered x


Sorry, can't help you directly, but would suggest looking at Sur in English newspaper for private rentals... You can view it online: Sur in English 06-01-2012

We got our first private rental through this paper

Good luck with the move 
x


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

you can find lot of properties at venta pisos, alquiler pisos, pisos madrid, pisos barcelona, pisos valencia


----------



## chic (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi, Just wondered how you got on finding a long term rental in estepona area.

We are hoping to move to that area in mid aug and do not know where to start looking for a four bedroomed property for long term rental.

We need to live near a spanish state school and supermarkets, and also not too far a walk from centre and beach.

How did you get on, can you give us any advice on areas etc?

Thanks 

chic


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

One local agent is just long rentals. But you do just have to search the Internet or better come here and look around for to let signs and contact the numbers on them. Problem is that properties to let in estepona could be 15kl from the town as estepona encompasses a large rural area as well as estepona town.


----------

